# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  What's the Best Book on VBA

## Mick S

I'm fairly new to using VBA and am really looking for the best book on the subject.  I've already read "Excel VBA Programming for Dummies" book by John Walkenbach.  While it gave me some ideas and very basic principles on VBA, I'm looking for alot more at this point.

I've searched on Amazon.com and a few pop up like:
Excel 2007 Power Programming with VBA (Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf) by WalkenbachExcel 2007 VBA Programmer's Reference (Programmer to Programmer) by John Green, Stephen Bullen, Rob Bovey and Michael AlexanderPro Excel 2007 VBA (Expert's Voice in Excel VBA) by Jim DeMarco
Does anyone have a recommendation on a book that would give me the most information on VBA? I'd rather have too much info than not enough.

Thanks.

----------


## ithus

I am just learning VBA for Excel.The book I have been using is "VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel" by Bill Jelen and Tracy Syrstad.  I still am stumbling on the basics, but as I get a better understanding by doing, this book becomes more and more useful.  It has lots of examples of code and case studies.  I highly recommend you check it out.

----------


## scottylad2

You might go onto th mrexcel forum and Bill Jellen has several video/dvds from novice to advanced.

----------


## royUK

There's many similar threads to search, also there's two sticky posts containing lots of links in this Forum

----------


## romperstomper

The VBA Developers Handbook.

----------


## shg

I bought that on eBay (it's out of print) a few weeks ago. So far, I like it.

----------


## romperstomper

I didn't realise it was out of print - I should have taken better care of (what's left of) mine! The C D is very useful.
IMO, it's up there with Dan Appleman's API books.

----------


## Colin Legg

> The VBA Developers Handbook.







> I bought that on eBay (it's out of print) a few weeks ago. So far, I like it.



Totally agree with you guys - this book is a gem. IMO this is not for beginners and covers mostly intermediate to advanced topics. It's a general VBA book not specific to Excel.




> Excel 2007 VBA Programmer's Reference (Programmer to Programmer) by John Green, Stephen Bullen, Rob Bovey and Michael Alexander



This book is also very good.


The only other book I refer to on a regular basis is PED (but again, that's not for beginners).

----------


## romperstomper

> Totally agree with you guys - this book is a gem. IMO this is not for beginners and covers mostly intermediate to advanced topics. It's a general VBA book not specific to Excel.



Yup - just answering the question as it was asked.  :Wink:

----------


## Colin Legg

> Yup - just answering the question as it was asked.



I know - I was just letting everyone else know.  :Wink: 

Some of the reviews (the poor ones) on Amazon do not do this book justice. Disregard them!  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

PED changed my entire Excel paradigm -- it got me looking at things in a much more structured way. I've never used a line of code from it, or even opened the C D; it was just their approach that sense to me.

----------


## Mordred

I had my manager order a few books for me and one of them is Microsoft Office Excel 2007:_Bible_ by John Walkenbach.  So far it is a great book!

----------

